# position of wah pedal in effects loop



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

where in the line of pedals should the wah pedal be placed ? before the other pedals or after the other effect pedals .

Thanks , Dino


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

First in line after guitar. I always run mine before the amp, never in the loop.

guitar>wah>tuner>distortion>amp

chorus, reverb, delay, etc in the loop.

This is just a guide, try it in different places, see what YOU like. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I find it a little too aggressive before some OD/Dist pedals. Right now, my chain looks like this: Guitar > Boss GE-7 > Big Muff > Marshall Guv'nor > Dunlop Wah > Amp. The wah sounds better after my stompboxes, but best when run into the amp input.

Just play around with it, see what you like.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

I like mine right after the guitar and tuner. I tried it aftersome dirt and it just didnt sound right to my ears.
Try moving it around and see what sounds good to you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I flip flop. Sometimes I'll use a wah pre-everything. Sometimes in the loop. Right now I run a modded-Cry Baby from Greg @ Solid Gold FX out in front, and a ModFactor in the loop that'll I switch to wah mode when I need wah-in-the-loop behaviour.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

my line-up...
guitar>wah>DS1>flanger>Chorus>tuner>amp

i like the tuner at the end b/c then i KNOW that there is nothing getting to the amp if i'm tuning


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

First in line tends to work best--although you may prefer it elsewhere.
Some people put a boost or an OD/Fuzz/Distortion first.

I have an autowah I use first in line, but as I have more than one distortion I may put one before and one after--but I haven't checked it out yet.

Experiment--that's part of the fun.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I put my tuner first... acts as Buffer, then the way then any boosts then modulation.


----------

